
Grooveshark UI revamped? - shade23
http://grooveshark.im/
======
ChuckFrank
Next to Songza, Grooveshark is my other love. But it appears that thing I love
the most is missing, and that's the channels.

And if anyone from either Songza or Grooveshark comes by, being that I've
tried to contact you both directly through your site, here what I really want.

Curated New Release Channels, as submitted by artists world-wide.

In fact I'm going to a show on the 20th of an artist that I found on a world
music channel on Grooveshark. And I paid $60 for a show at the Chapel for a
Grooveshark world music artist.

But I'd really really like a curated play list of new releases.

It's all about Discovery. Curation and discovery!

Sure I like my classic rock, and hits of the 90s, I like that like the best of
them. But what I don't get is new, indie, releases, put together in a great
playlist.

Maybe something to think about.

Thanks for your time.

------
AdrianRossouw
didn't grooveshark die?

